# College students: are you still friends with your high school friends?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

From what I know, the people that I know from high school are still pretty much friends even when they go to different colleges. From what I see, they still keep in touch with each other and they even make plans to see each other. Is that weird for you college students? Shouldn't college students make friends with other college students? When I watch college movies on tv, they leave their old friends behind (sort of) and they make new friends in college. They party and experience that college life. Shouldn't college be more important than high school? Shouldn't the people you meet in college be more important than the people you met in high school? Somehow, us college students are still living in the past and can't leave our high school memories behind. We're too afraid to make new friends in college. I think we're weird. We're still hanging out with the same people we used to hang out with in high school. It's like we're in high school all over again! Is that a bad thing or a good thing? I think we miss our high school lives too much that we can't let go of it.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am one year removed from college and my best friends are my high school friends though it is nice meeting their college buddies andvi get to introduce them to mine. I think for me my hs friends will be there for me through thick and thin.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

what friends?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I've made one friend in uni but it doesn't feel genuine I still have a few childhood friends I've known for twenty years but I don't really talk to them much


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm still friends with some high school friends. In fact, my best friend is from high school. We don't get to see each other much anymore but he is my best friend since 5th grade.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't have any friends in high school. I mean, I see people on FB, but that's it.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm still friends with people from high school


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

iheartkpop said:


> Shouldn't the people you meet in college be more important than the people you met in high school?


What? Why?

My best friend I met on my first day of secondary school, I don't see her often but she is a BIG part of my life. I have college friends (? ugh, I like to think anyway) but non as important as she.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

what high school friends?


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm starting my 1st year this fall and I haven't even spoken to my high school friends since prom. I can only see myself hanging out with 1 of my high school friends once college begins, but only because we've known each other since we were kids. I have no intention of seeing others mostly because we were never really close anyways.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I had a fair amount of actual friends by the end of high school. I pretty much talked to them only at school though.

Now that everyone goes to different colleges and is in different areas, I only talk to 2-3 people I knew in high school over FB or Skype IM. The others I never catch online. One friend is actually my roommate, and I consider her my closest friend. I had other close friends in high school but the complete cutoff of communication makes me feel like I've lost them completely.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> What? Why?
> 
> My best friend I met on my first day of secondary school, I don't see her often but she is a BIG part of my life. I have college friends (? ugh, I like to think anyway) but non as important as she.


Idk, it's just a question.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

remixkilla said:


> I'm still friends with people from high school


Good to know. Do you still talk to them or keep in touch with them?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have 1 or 2 good friends that I kept in contact with, other than on Facebook. The rest, I communicate with on Facebook, but don't do anything with them.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes. When I go back home I tried to get together with a few of them. Up until last month I lived with my best friend with whom I graduated high school with.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My high school friends are the only friends I have :b, Ive been at college for 4 years and I havent made any friends :?


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

I had no friends in High School. I was bullied a lot. Those people are *******s and I still hate them.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I hang out with a couple of 'em, yeah. One of them is my best friend and current roommate. I've also cut a few out for one reason or another. It's crazy to think I've been out of high school for three years now. Time flies.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My SA got bad right before college, so I really didn't make any close friends there. My three best friends are all people I met in high school. I loved going back for breaks because I'd actually have someone to hang out with...and then I'd cry every time I had to go back to school. I really should have transferred after my first year.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

I never made any friends in high school, so i have to start from zero in college.


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

yep i'm still friends with a few people from high school. I don't see them too often because most aren't in town anymore, but whenever they come in I try to meet up with them.


----------



## clutchcity10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's see.

In high school from freshman year to junior year, I had a good group of friends but I was a fat kid and no one ever figured me as a threat to any form of activity; mingling with girls, athletic games, etc.

Senior year, I guess hormones kicked in? I started to get attention from girls, coaches tried to make me play sports, and all my "friends" pretty much ditched me. Of my group, I was the first to actually have sex, first to date, and the one with an actual prom date but deep down inside I had nothing else cause I guess immature guys left me out.

They never invited me whenever they went out, awkward enough I met them out once by accident. 

I know just graduated and moved back down to Houston. Zero friends. I'm 21, athletic, got a good amount of attention in college from girls, and now I got absolutely looking to look forward to socially everyday.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

never had any friends in HS


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope.
I never had any real friends though... I knew some people but we we were never that close. They were all the kind of "friends" who'd talk to me if we had a class together, but they'd never call or want to hang out. So I'm not surprised that the end of high school also meant the end of the acquaintanceship. :blank


----------



## DavidJacobsen (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't talk with any from my school, the boarding school i was at for a year, and probably not high school too. Starting on degree next year.


----------



## Zazelmaf (Jun 9, 2012)

I was friends with mine until I left Facebook. Of course, I live in New York and they are in Montana, so that makes it a bit harder. While I hoped that more would keep in contact with me, I realized that it was only Facebook that kept us together. However, since going to http://www.facebookdetox.com I have no desire to have a Facebook. Maybe there will be a way in which I will be able to meet up with those people in the future, which is a shame, because some of them were pretty darn cool people!


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

Most of my friends in college are my friends from high school.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm not :| there are a few that i will maybe hang out with once when they come home from college for the summer, but i am not close to them and i feel awkward when they are around. i have always had trouble keeping friends anyways, i have a weird thing about pushing people away when i feel emotionally vulnerable, so i havent talked to 99% of my HS friends in years


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope, because I didn't know a single person in high school.


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels (Aug 10, 2012)

gone


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope, prolly won't bother going to any high school reunions either. I 'disliked' most of the kids in my high school anyways because they were giant tools who's rich parents spoiled them rotten


----------



## destinyhelp (Aug 19, 2012)

I only hang out with a few of them. Most of the others aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not really, a text once and a while but that's about it.


----------



## Emu (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't have any friends in college. Nobody wants to make friends in college from what I can tell. Everyone just sort of goes about their own business. In high school, I had loads of friends, and they were the best friends I ever had. Why would anyone consider college friends to be more important than friends you meet anywhere else? Friends are friends wherever they are.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why would anyone consider college friends to be more important than friends you meet anywhere else? Friends are friends wherever they are.[/QUOTE]

True


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm better friends with my high school friends. Everyone at university is so ambitious and social, but my high school friends are attending community college back home and are likely to never get anywhere. They're like me more.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

The one friend I ever had was from HS but the friendship is over. So no.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

not really


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

The relationships with my high school friends tend to ebb and flow. It's difficult to stay in touch with friends who move halfway across the country, get married, have children, etc. However, there are friends that I've reconnected with since moving back home. It's been one of the few good things about returning to my hometown after college.

One thing I will say is that some of the people I thought I'd be friends with forever I haven't talked to in years, but there are some that I'm better friends with now than when I was in high school. It isn't all gloom and doom no matter what our anxiety and depression tell us.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

That would imply that I ever made any to begin with.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I barely went to high school; however, the time I was going, all the kids were mean to me and called me names, so no.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a junior in college and I'm still friends with many of the people I was friends with in high school. My three closest friends are all from high school. I've made many friends in college plus a few close ones, but i'm not nearly as close with them as I am with the three from high school.


----------



## firefox138 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of "friends" but, only 1 true friend. Bestfriends for 9 years


----------



## LonelySap (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel that college students are friends become friends only when they live on campus together and mostly for the year they live together or semester they have a class together. College students that commute do not develop friendships for more than that one semester they share a class with that other student. I wish it was different because if we think about it, we could use the relations when we become professionals.
I think all the above is connected to the competency there is in our society. Everybody seems to be just so self-centered in their own success or lack of, that we cannot see the adjacent.


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes and no.

We're all scattered but when we're in the same place we try to get together. We also stay pretty well connected through facebook.

It's getting harder now that so many are married/getting married/having babies, and they may not be my closest friends, but we made it thought high school together, we still care about each other and want to know what's going on.

Just because relationships change doesn't mean they should end.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Only one of them I still see from time to time. When he was in a relationship it wasn't rare that I'd only hang out with him once or twice a month.

The other have chosen gangs, drugs and dropping out of school. It's sad cause I liked them all for the friends they were. I have some fond memories.


I totally agree with LonelySap, college encounters are volatile. I've been tagging along with the same group of 3-4 students for almost 5 years now and the only thing outside of school we do on occasion is go out for a drink or eat at a restaurant.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope but then again I never had a real friend in HS(encountered lot of douchebags). Now it's just my elementary school friend and this other guy.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

nope

i avoid most people i see now from high school

and one "friend" i got in a fight just because hes an *******

and my other one is still in high school, shes being all try hard and doesnt even respond to me or want to hangout because shes trying to get into a university but what ever shes dumb. after high school, shell want to hangout and we wont because our friendship would of died down a lot and she will be going away to a university, while i stay here at community college

i dont really care anymore...

i learned to be happy alone


----------



## *Littlemonster* (Apr 25, 2012)

My high school "friends" are the reason I developed SA. They made me feel worthless. I stayed with them because being alone was my worst nightmare. I finished high school 4 years ago but til this day it's too painful to think about. It was a horrible experience. I have one close friend though from high school. She's the best. Always makes me feel like the wonderful person I am. She's like family and really cares about me. Better to have 1 close friend than lots of distant ones, I've realised lol.

They've ruined me.


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Considering I had no friends in my High school, I'd have to say yes. I still hang out with all of the people I used to from high school.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm still friends with a couple of my childhood friends but otherwise I've made more friends at University that are much more enjoyable than most people in my high school. People tend to be more open, accepting, and intelligent vs. people who wouldn't do any work at all/wanted to party all the time.


----------

